# magicJack



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Since this device really is a computer peripheral, I guess this is the forum in which to talk about it.

I just got one of these things, but haven't started using it yet since it requires either a Windows XP or Vista PC and I'm still limping along on an old Windows 2000 Pro box (I simply hate the pain of migrating to a new PC ), but the time has come to make the change so I hope to get a new XP box installed this week.

I would love to hear of folks experiences with magicJack, both pro and con; about installation, usage, whatever. 

For those few that don't know, magicJack is a device that is smaller than a deck of playing cards that plugs into your PC's USB port and then lets you plug a standard telephone, wired or cordless, into the other end and uses the internet to make regular phone calls. A high speed internet connection is mandatory and satellite internet won't work.

*magicJack blisterpack*









*magicJack in hand for size reference*









*Reverse side showing removable rear label*, was this really needed? 









*Standard phone plug in end*










Recently magicJack has become available at some national retailers. I saw them for sale at Wal-Mart stores in Michigan and I bought mine at a RadioShack store here in PA. They go for around $40 which breaks down to $20 for the device and $20 for a *YEAR* of service. I like the fact that you can now buy them in stores since it should make returning the device easier if you don't like it or it doesn't work well for you. Most of the problems I have read about magicJack have to do with customer service and returns.

The software for the device is contained on an internal chip, this is updated to the latest version after the magicJack is plugged into the PC and has established an internet connection. The process is supposed to take less than 5 minutes after which you can make *FREE* phone calls to any number in the U.S. and Canada, or any magicJack number in the world!

At this time, you cannot use your existing land-line phone number with the magicJack, but they say it is coming at a future date.

The official site: http://www.magicjack.com/1/index.asp

What prompted me to try magicJack is that, like many, I'm pinching pennies these days and my family is using "calling cards" to make long-distance calls. This has worked out quite well for us, but recently when I used my credit card to add more minutes to our card I was told that a 15% charge would be added if I wanted to keep the same card number! Of course I want to keep the same card number! I don't want to have to reprogram every phone in the house after getting a new card! That made me mad, but I just mumbled a few opinions of what I thought of their ancestry and moved on. What tipped me over the edge is that the last time I recharged the phone card I was asked TWICE if I wanted to choose "Express Recharge" even after I had already chosen NOT TO, that would have "automated" the recharge process and they would charge my credit card for me when minutes got low! I DON'T THINK SO!!! These phone card services are simply getting too sneaky in their business practices, and it made me mad! :explode:


----------

